
Luzme, the ebook search site - djug
https://luzme.com/
======
rwillmer
"Never Pay Full-Price For An Ebook Again!"

Luzme is my site, I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have about it.

In short, we check ebook prices in 7 countries. Price too high? add it to your
watch list and we'll send you an email when we see a price drop. All the major
ebook stores, and all the major English-speaking countries (and a couple of
non-English!)

